# New sig. (Also taking requests!)



## Toxicwind (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I enjoyed Zack and Wiki so much, I think they deserved a avatar and signature, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I also am bored, so taking requests.

My other work: (from other forums that don't have a low sig height/width requirement)






















So, anyone want one?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

Fantastic work, all 'round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I haven't yet played Zack & Wiki, but it definitely looks like one of the gems of the Wii. Hearing that so many people enjoyed it just makes me all the more anxious to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho, I've been considering a sig based on Beyond the Grave pointing his gun from Gungrave. Now as you can already see, I currently already have a fantastic sig. Click on it, it makes a bullet firing sound (and in he past, although it no longer works, it played the theme from Trigun directly after that). You're probably not able to do this, but I was thinking about making it a double flash sig, as in click on a certain area and it turns from the current one, to the new Gungrave-based one. And while you may not be able to add that functionality, would it be possible for you to at least do the design part of the Gungrave half? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: And if possible I'd like my name in the Gungrave title font. If you don't want to, or don't feel up to it, no worries.


----------



## Toxicwind (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Fantastic work, all 'round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be glad to do it, but the flash part is out of my hands, I pretty much have no experience in flash, so, sorry about that. 
Getting right on the image part though.

Edit: Also, the font, I could find one close to it, but its not going to be exact, is that ok?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

Hm, well thankee, and if it helps ya' out, I found one that may be good (although I only did a very basic search). It seems like a fine parallel to my current sig. You don't have to use it of course. But it's an option. Let me just upload it to image shack, one moment.

EDIT 1: Ah, here we are , and it's a bit big for my taste at the moment (And mind you, if you have something better in mind, definitely go fot it =3):






EDIT 2: And yep, exact font isn't necessary. It's more than likely specially designed, and to get the exact font would require more effort than necessary.


----------



## phoood (Oct 27, 2007)

omg ms.

your work looks nice and shiny


----------



## nileyg (Oct 27, 2007)

"Did Somebody Say Yoshi Yaoi" WTF


----------



## Toxicwind (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> Hm, well thankee, and if it helps ya' out, I found one that may be good (although I only did a very basic search). It seems like a fine parallel to my current sig. You don't have to use it of course. But it's an option. Let me just upload it to image shack, one moment.
> 
> EDIT 1: Ah, here we are , and it's a bit big for my taste at the moment (And mind you, if you have something better in mind, definitely go fot it =3):
> 
> ...







>_> I couldn't get it to look the way I wanted, but I guess this is as good as it is going to get, your request was a bit hard, you know?





 You don't have to use it if you think its crap.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

Mm, nah, it's great. Although keep in mind it won't be implemented until the flash work is done, and thank ya' muchly.


----------



## xflash (Oct 28, 2007)

i could do the flash part but i would have to go and find my flash cd first (or download it if i don't find it) since i haven't installed it on my computer and i do believe i would need the picture in you're current sig as an image file, do you by any chance still have it? also where do you want the spot you click to change the sigs to be?


----------



## Seccom Masada (Oct 29, 2007)

Ooh, I'd like one.

This pic, with some random fancy photoshop shit behind it, and the text "Born to Raise Hell".


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Toxicwind @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> >_> I couldn't get it to look the way I wanted, but I guess this is as good as it is going to get, your request was a bit hard, you know?


Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i know what you mean about the angle looking a little off, you could skew the text perspective to match the shape of that side of the gun barrel (narrow near the handle, taller near the end and in line with the end edge). Once you find out how it's really quick to do as well, 10 minutes on google hath taught me this:

http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photosh...ple-3d-type.php (jump straight to steps 7 and 8)
http://www.tutorialguide.net/perspective_text_tutorial.html 

It's even simpler in Paint Shop Pro 7; select the vector text, "convert to curves" in the object menu the use shift and ctrl while dragging the sides/corners to distort it till it looks right. Maybe there's a similar quick way in Photoshop, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> i could do the flash part but i would have to go and find my flash cd first (or download it if i don't find it) since i haven't installed it on my computer and i do believe i would need the picture in you're current sig as an image file, do you by any chance still have it? also where do you want the spot you click to change the sigs to be?



Oh you could? And sorry it took so long to reply, I hadn't noticed that this topic had been replied to. I recently had the original creator of the flash sig (Kyoji) fix up the background (as well as some extra help from Jumpman in the image department), but I didn't want to be a burden, so I didn't ask for the extra feature I mentioned above in this topic. I can get you everything you need. But if I may ask, is there any way you could make it a 3-part sig? You see, jimmy j created this fantastic design for me which I received in a PM just moments ago, and I'd like to incorporate it as well.






As for the spot, there are two possibilities: Some sort of buttons (one for each of the 3 designs, original, Gungrave, and jimmy j) that blend in well near the right side of the sig. Or to make the whole sig the clickable area, and it could change every time the sig in general is clicked. We do have some time to decide, since it will be until at least tomorrow before I can gather everything I need from Kyoji.


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2007)

sure the clickabale aerea can be the whole sig or just part of it doesn't really matter, but you should probably take the whole 3 part sig thingy up with the mods since it will most likely surpass the file size limit by a great deal. what is the file size of all the 3 pictures together? as long as it's under 50kb i could do it (i could also do some optimizing if it's needed)

and by the way the flash part isn't really a burden since it takes like 2-3 min


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

Well the current sig is 39.1Kbs, jimmy j's design is 26.2, and Toxicwind's is 36.1. So that shouldn't cause a huge problem once it's all put together. After all, my original sig was 76.1kbs, and somehow it was squeezed down into a 39kb swf.


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd definitly want a Atsumori-like sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like that font, like the mood... (but i'd like a different background, and i don't have any maplestory or whatever it is ^^)

If you want to give a suggestion of something dark (dark as in, "emo", sad, lonelyness, "horror" (not blood and zombies) etc.)

have any idea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let this song set the mood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPYsCO7YXG4


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Well the current sig is 39.1Kbs, jimmy j's design is 26.2, and Toxicwind's is 36.1. So that shouldn't cause a huge problem once it's all put together. After all, my original sig was 76.1kbs, and somehow it was squeezed down into a 39kb swf.


i'll look into it (not sure if you're last one was optimized or it was the fact that it was made into a flash) anyway i should have flash ready by tomorrow


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well the current sig is 39.1Kbs, jimmy j's design is 26.2, and Toxicwind's is 36.1. So that shouldn't cause a huge problem once it's all put together. After all, my original sig was 76.1kbs, and somehow it was squeezed down into a 39kb swf.
> ...



If I get the original flash work from Kyoji, would that be helpful? That way you'll be able to do minimal work with a part of it already done.


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2007)

the .fla file right? yeah sure it would help a little anyway do you want that gun shot sound to remain (maybe add it to all of the sigs?) also should there be some change effect (ya know so the sigs don't just change but rather there is a little effect like a line moving downward revealing the next sig or something like that?)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> the .fla file right? yeah sure it would help a little anyway do you want that gun shot sound to remain (maybe add it to all of the sigs?) also should there be some change effect (ya know so the sigs don't just change but rather there is a little effect like a line moving downward revealing the next sig or something like that?)



I would like the gunshot to remain, it's just so awesome. Which is probably where the .fla file would be most useful, as I don't know if I still have the gunshot sound effect. As for a change effect, it's not necessary, but if you could find one that's sort of like one big flash of light (IE what you might see if a gunshot was fired) for the change effect, that'd be neat. And I was thinking, I'd prefer the little buttons on the side, as long as they're not glaringly "in your face" (if you know what I mean). And that along with the sig playing the gunshot when clicked in general, it could also play it when the design was changed via the buttons. Would that be doable?


----------



## xflash (Oct 30, 2007)

so you want it to play the gun shot no matter where you press and change the sig when you press on a button on the side? yeah that's easy


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> so you want it to play the gun shot no matter where you press and change the sig when you press on a button on the side? yeah that's easy



Ah, good, good. Well, I'll get ahold of Kyoji (I have to wait for him to come online), and then I'll get you the .fla file. I should be able to have it by tonight, if all goes accordingly.


----------

